# What's the difference between GHRP-6, GHRP-2 and Ipamorelin?



## crackrbaby (May 9, 2012)

GHRP-6, GHRP-2 and Ipamorelin are all very similar in their modes of action, they work to increase Growth Hormone (GH) levels in the human body by increasing secretion of the hormone Ghrelin. On a milligram for milligram basis they are all fairly equal in their ability to increase GH levels in the human body, with GHRP-2 being slightly more efficient.
The major differences between the 3 GHRP peptides lays in their side effects. GHRP-6 causes a significant increase in hunger for many, therefore making it good for people looking to "bulk" but no so good for those trying to lose fat. GHRP-2 is often preferred for people dieting as it does not stimulate hunger, however it does raise cortisol (a stress hormone), prolactin (a hormone which can diminish sex drive) and aldosterone (a hormone which promotes water retention) more than GHRP-6 and Ipamorelin. Ipamorelin is similar to GHRP-6 in that it causes an increase in hunger (but it's not as dramatic as GHRP-6). However, since it does not raise cortisol, prolactin or aldosterone at recommended dosages it is a preferred choice for those who are sensitive to these hormones.
(all info gathered via Internet)


----------



## Goldenera (May 9, 2012)

Nice post. 

Real world application I've used both ghrp-2 and ipam stacked with cjc1295/no Dac and I prefer ghrp-2. I even stacked ghrp-2 , ipam, and cjc1295 no Dac all 3 at the same time. Didn't notice much with all 3 vs higher doses of ghrp-2. Given then price difference ghrp-2 gets my vote. 


Haven't tried ghrp-6 yet but would for a bulking cycle. 

I do notice a appetite increase from ghrp-2 when I 1st start taking it but it subsides in the 1st week or so. 

I notice more muscle fullness etc off the ghrp-2 and noticeable increase in gym endurance as well compared to ipam. 

I've been told that unless boom dosing very large amounts of ghrp-2 the prolactin and cortisol issues are well within the normal range. blood tests would be needed to confirm this for certain. 

Some ppl still feel there is a 100mcg saturation dose with ipam and ghrp-2 others feel this is dated into. On that note I will say this.....I've used 100mcg and I've used 300mcg of ghrp-2 x 3 times daily stacked with cjc1295 aka mod 1-29 and the more I used the more profound effects I notice. The mirror, scale, and clothes fitment say higher doses create higher levels of gh production.


----------



## aminoman74 (May 10, 2012)

They now say that the saturation dose of 100 mcgs is now 500 mcgs as they are finding out that 100 mcgs doesn't create a big pulse like they once thought.


----------



## Kirk B (May 10, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> They now say that the saturation dose of 100 mcgs is now 500 mcgs as they are finding out that 100 mcgs doesn't create a big pulse like they once thought.


really so I can dose it higher then 100mcgs  at once then


----------



## BroncoJunkie (May 10, 2012)

I agree with this statement. Dosing 500mcg Ipam / 100mcg Mod pre-bed.  I did ramp up from the recommended doses over the last few months.  All I can say is try it, i guarantee you'll love it.  

There are also places you can buy 5mg of Ipam in one bottle.  However it is still 2x the cost of 2/6


----------



## Goldenera (May 10, 2012)

Kirk B said:


> really so I can dose it higher then 100mcgs  at once then



I feel so. I've done 500of ghrp-2 and 400 of ipam a few times. 

My preferred dose is 250-300mcg of ghrp-2 taken 3 times daily. I keep the cjc1295/no Dac at 100x3. 

The few times I did the 500 of ghrp-2 I started sweating crazy right afterwards and my core temp felt like I was on fire lol. Even my wife was like wtf are u ok your body is super warm lol?!


----------



## crackrbaby (May 10, 2012)

Do you think it would be more beneficial to run the Ipam at 200 am, 200 mid-day, and 300 pre bed; or 100 am, 100 mid-day, and 500 pre bed? 
 Appreciate everyones input!


----------



## aminoman74 (May 11, 2012)

Iv went up to 500 mcgs 2 x a day and didn't see any benefits from it.You can saturate at a certain point and i fill like if you fill the glass with water to a point it will spill over then whats the point of going over that point.Some say you will get 50% more then less the more you do but i don't think you will get anymore from it once you get to the saturation dose.To me your waisting the peptide and money.


----------



## Goldenera (May 11, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Iv went up to 500 mcgs 2 x a day and didn't see any benefits from it.You can saturate at a certain point and i fill like if you fill the glass with water to a point it will spill over then whats the point of going over that point.Some say you will get 50% more then less the more you do but i don't think you will get anymore from it once you get to the saturation dose.To me your waisting the peptide and money.



To the OP. that's a good question!  I'm not sure what protocol would be best there. If I had to choose maybe that boom dose version excites me more lol. 

Some say u can boom dose 1000mcg of ipam or ghrp-2 and there really is no saturation dose of these 2 compounds. 
I will post a link below on this. 

When u say u did 500mcg of ipam x 2....for how long and why just 2 doses not 3 or 4?  

Remeber guys hgh is not insane for fat loss or muscle growth. Just a nice slow and steady on both of those areas. Like aas the more u dose the more pronounced the effects. 

Link on saturation doses and boom dosing. U be the judge on mr Arnold's posts. I've read plenty of his articles and the man is very intelligent. So many protocols on peptides...
http://www.elite-bodiez.com/forums/...Gh-peptides-Is-there-a-saturation-level/page2


----------



## TwisT (Dec 3, 2012)

You can find ipamorelin here at purchasepeptides.com


----------

